
How iTunes Genius Really Works - arfrank
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/25267/
======
sfphotoarts
Is the engineer that discussed this still an employee I wonder....

Although the article doesn't really reveal anything that any person with
reasonable skill in the art of clustering, machine learning et al would not
easily guess.

